# Kitchen remodel oak cabinets paint stain granite



## Miamiumeg (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking for advice on how to renovate my kitchen on a budget. I want to replace the blue cabinets and have estimates for granite $2500. 
I got an estimate to paint the cabinets and it was too much, 3600. Therefore, I'm debating staining the cabinets using General finishes gel stain or just leaving them and adding pulls.
I plan to sell the house within 5 years do have to think of resale. Would staining them be better (java? Is it out of style? Another color?) any ideas for a thrifty renovation and what sells well? Thank you!


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would replace the countertops with quartz and be done. I don't see anything wrong with the cabinets (they look just about exactly like what's in my house).


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the cabinets look fine, too. I agree with you that some really nice pull handles would enhance the look and functionality. A lot of people dislike those no-handle doors and drawers..

I would look to update the flooring with nice "designer" porcelain tile, not the inexpensive 16x16 almond tile that is everywhere.

Maybe add a tile back splash too, something that complements the new counter and/or floor.
.
.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, I like the idea of a tile backsplash now that it's been mentioned. I am a fan of glass tiles in that application.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Agree with keeping cabs. Replace countertop with some kind of stone, stay away from brownish granite because everything else is brown tones. Go with a light color, or near-black if you are adventurous. Choose something that will look right with stainless appliances, because that's what will end up there one way or another.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm frankly not a fan of natural stone counter tops in a kitchen. I would go with either quartz ($$) or one of the newer laminates that have come a long way from the older stuff. It depends on your market if adding stone to existing cabinets will give you a return when it comes time to sell.

+1 on adding some nice pulls and handles.


----------



## jnickel (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree with the quartz countertops, lighter would be better the dark ones show every speck of dust. I don't know what they run in your area, but here they are comparable to granite prices. you will get that back when you sell it. The cabinets are probably ok. I know that oak is kind of "out" here but really nice pulls would make them look 100% better and updated. I am redoing a kitchen that has the same oak cabinets and I'll be painting them myself, but mine are pretty beat up. 

I stained a kitchen once, beware that it takes A LOT of time to make them look really good. I will say it was worth it. I went lighter, but darker might be easier.

Add a backsplash (you can get the quartz/granite with no backsplash and run tile from the counter up) in light colors, under cabinet lights if possible. 

if you go with quartz/granite get an under mount sink and update the faucet. 

I think the floors look nice, but a really nice tile can really make a kitchen.


----------



## VAProPainter (Jan 29, 2014)

I concur with leaving the cabinets as they are. The price on painting sounds in line. You can't really stain them unless you sand all the finish off. If the finish is eroding, you could just do a fresh clear coat of poly. Definitely get the pulls.


----------



## 4everrenos (Feb 14, 2017)

You could never go wrong with updating your kitchen and bathrooms, they are huge factor when it comes to resale. Don't break the bank, but really look into what it needs. The cabinets to me are fine; although Home Depot sells some very nice inexpensive kits to paint them yourself, I haven't done this but a friend did and it looked really nice. I personally think upgrading the counter tops to quartz is an excellent idea. It is very resistant to heat and won't absorb smells or stains like other material AND it's gentle on the wallet. Some nice cabinet handles and a glass backslash would look great! Some tile stores have sales like discontinued styles or colours and they are really cheap so make sure you ask them if the offer something like that. 

Good luck on your reno...maybe post an after photo...I'd love to see it!


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

If your main motivation is preparing for a sale, 5 yrs ahead may be too much time. The normal wear & tear will put off some potential buyers. 

There may be regional preferences, too. In many parts of US, white cabinets all the rage and anything natural wood is "old fashioned". 

Consumer tastes are fickle & change depending on whatever is being featured on HGTV this month :-/


----------

